
Ask HN: What concepts and facts should be common knowledge among voters? - aklemm
Things like:<p>* Comparative advantage<p>* Government debt vs. household debt<p>* Fossil fuel as a millions-of-years carbon sink<p>* Vaccine theory<p>* Underrepresented historical events&#x2F;perspectives<p>* &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local and &#x2F;opt have distinct purposes (s)<p>* and so on.<p>What knowledge has really stuck with you and you see repeatedly misunderstood among your fellow citizens?
======
blacksqr
The economy does better under Democratic administrations than Republican,
going all the way back to the 1920's

[https://www.jec.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/309cc8e1-b971...](https://www.jec.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/309cc8e1-b971-45c6-ab52-29ffb1da9bf5/jec-
fact-sheet---the-economy-under-democratic-vs.-republican-presidents-
june-2016.pdf)

------
smt88
Media literacy.

Voters need to learn how to guess at the bias of a source (not just news, but
also science).

They also need to know how that bias can be reduced and whether the author(s)
attempted to do it.

And they definitely need to know that a single source is almost never enough
evidence to draw a strong conclusion.

------
verdverm
The two "c" words

